# Elevador de Tension 12v a 18v



## mattkpo077 (Feb 21, 2009)

hola, tengo un transformador de 12v ac 3amp., y queria saber que regulador de tension, o alguna forma para obtener 18v dc en la salida, con el mismo amperaje, o si hay algun diagrama, con el que pueda elevar la tension.
saludos.


----------



## Rick-10 (Feb 21, 2009)

Con ese transformador y un buen filtro podes obtener hasta unos 17VDC. Lo que se me ocurre es que bobines unas cuantas espiras mas hasta obtener el voltaje que quieras.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 21, 2009)

mattkpo077 dijo:
			
		

> hola, tengo un transformador de 12v ac 3amp., y queria saber que regulador de tension, o alguna forma para obtener 18v dc en la salida, con el mismo amperaje, o si hay algun diagrama, con el que pueda elevar la tension.
> saludos.



La forma mas económica es bobinar de nuevo el secundario, pero no le vas a poder sacar la misma corriente, sino un poco menos, por que la potencia del transformador esta fijada por las dimensiones del nucleo  y eso lo estas manteniendo fijo. Para sacar 18V DC necesitas 13V AC, como la potencia es constante:

12V x 3A = 13V x X -> X = 12*3/13 = 2.7 A

Solo le vas a poder sacar 2.7 Amperes como máximo.

Saludos!


----------



## santiago (Feb 21, 2009)

estoy experimentando para elevar los 12v del auto a 20v, pienso hacer ocilar la continua, despues rectificarla, y volverla a hacer ocilar,
en la primera fase eleve hasta 17v masomenos y en la segunda fase a 24v
ocilo con un 555 y un par de transistores de 12A en paralelo 

es para alimentar tdas en el auto y exprimirle todo el jugo ah ojo despues va una fuente regulada a 18v clavados entonces cuando el (tda1562) nesesita corriente sacrifica un poco de tension de los 24 y contrarresta el consumo peak to peak

esta ocilando a bastante frecuencia, ni me fije la verdad, y estoy rectificando con diodos ultrarrapidos


----------



## Rick-10 (Feb 21, 2009)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> estoy experimentando para elevar los 12v del auto a 20v, pienso hacer ocilar la continua, despues rectificarla, y volverla a hacer ocilar,
> en la primera fase eleve hasta 17v masomenos y en la segunda fase a 24v
> ocilo con un 555 y un par de transistores de 12A en paralelo
> 
> ...


No entendi muy bien lo que estas haciendo santixman   Estas utilizando un transformador? De nucleo de hierro o de ferrita? Supongo que lo que haces es un convertidor DC/DC...


----------



## santiago (Feb 21, 2009)

jejeje no
me baso en el hecho de que cuando rectificas alterna , el voltaje de continua es la alterma X raiz cuadrada de 2 ej 13,8 v nominales automotor X 1,4 19.32v , de ahi rectificas con diodos ultrarapidos, y capacitores, o si no si queres elevar mas el voltage , lo rectificas, sin filtrar y de ahi a otro par de transistores que lo hagan ocilar 
si queres un circuito lo hago en 5min 

saludos


----------



## mattkpo077 (Feb 21, 2009)

Dudo mucho que pueda volver a bobinar  el secundario del transformador, mas bien quisiera algo con que elevar la tension yas sea transistores, integrados o algo por el estilo.
santixman, si podrias hacer un circuito me ayudarias mucho.
saludos--


----------



## boximil1 (Feb 21, 2009)

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> Con ese transformador y un buen filtro podes obtener hasta unos 17VDC. Lo que se me ocurre es que bobines unas cuantas espiras mas hasta obtener el voltaje que quieras.



"en vacio"

aqui piden usar los 3 amperes que dicen que el transformador entrega.
seguramente al entregar esos 3 amperes la Vsal (CA) seguro que caera.

en fin, hay una cuenta que es muy sencilla A LA PREGUNTA ORIGINAL.:

12v .......3 A quiere decir que es un transformador de 36w (con optimismo).

si se puede convertir en 18v ...3 A ....o sea 54w 
*la respuesta es NO.* de ningun modo . 

salvo que sea por periodos cortos, en los cuales se puede sobreexigir al transformador.

saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 22, 2009)

Totalmente de acuerdo, la pregunta original pide Overunity.
Son 12v*AC* a 18v*DC* me parece que rectificando en vacío va a tener mas de 18v*DC* por la corriente del transformador. Pero a 3A de carga se queda con 12v*DC*.


----------



## santiago (Feb 22, 2009)

el cicuito consta de un 555 ocilando, en la base de un transistor, el colector del tr a positivo, el emisor a un ppuente de diodos, en la entreda de alterna, con una bateria, osea en el auto lo probe y anduvo eleve hasta poco mas de 18v con 13,8 de entrada y con una carga de unos 8A 
cuando encuentre el circuito lo subo, el tema es que estoy sin mi pc abitual, igualmente despues voy a tratar de hacerlo y subirlo

saludos 
pd trata de conseguir una fuente de pc y simplificate la vida las conseguis hasta abajo de las planteras

saludos


----------



## guaifi (Feb 24, 2009)

montaros un elevador boost, lo mismo respondi en otro post de unos cargadores solares. Si teneis un transformador que os entregue el voltaje deseado perfecto, pero si os poneis a oscilar la continua, y luego estabilizarla, tendreis muchas perdidas de por medio.

Yo monte un elevador boost y a la salida le conecte una resistencia, la  cual estaba disipando 50W ( no recuerdo valores) pero sobre 5ohm y 2 o 3 amp pasaban por ella. Bueno lo que importa que con 50W pasando, la resistencia se calentaba q flipas!  imaginalo pero lo que es el elevador se calentaba poco, se calentaba un poco la bobina, y al mosfet le puse un disipador de unos 3cm cuadrados, no mas, y estaba frio.


Para disipar 50W con un transformador y transistores para hacer oscilar la señal... puedes achicharrar todo.


Buscad información de boost que encontrareis mucha en google.


----------



## mattkpo077 (Feb 28, 2009)

si podrian hacer algun esquema o circuito, con la listade componentes que tengo que utilizar, aunque pierda amperaje, lo principal es que sea capaz de tirar, 18v, pero creo con que queden un poco mas de 2amp, va a estar bien.


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 1, 2009)

Pin = V × I = 12v × 3A = 36W
η (Boost) = 80%
Pout = Pin × η = 36W × 0.8 = 28.8W
Iout = Pout ÷ Vout = 28.8W ÷ 18v = 1.6 A
Los cálculos son para entendidos, no te pienso explicar, pero me da 18v @ 1,6 A, si te sirve metele al LM2577-ADJ o al UC2577 que te viene al pelo.


----------



## mattkpo077 (Mar 12, 2009)

al paracer quedo  con muy poco amperaje, tengo un transaformador de  116 vac , y de 150va  y queria saber rectificandolo , y poniendo un regulador de voltage,  podria llegar a los 18v pero nose con cuanto amperaje.


----------



## guaifi (Mar 12, 2009)

los encapsulados de reductores lineales de tension en empaquetado TO220 te aguantan  hasta 1A y  eso con un disipador. Hay otro empaquetado, busca por las paginas de National, que aguanta hasta 3 Amp,  y supongo que habra valores de 18V, pero eso si, se va a calentar de lo lindo! Con el conversor switching vas a desperdiciar mucha menos energía en forma de calor


----------



## mattkpo077 (Mar 21, 2009)

aqui les dejo un esque ma para regular la tension, creo que esta bien, pero lo que no se es cuanta intensidad entrega el lm348.


----------



## thebear (Sep 26, 2009)

hola como estan quisiera saber si alquien tiene o me puede facilitar un circuito elevador de tension que pueda elevar la tension de una bateria de auto (12v) a 24v... es para un amplificadorcador que arme que tiene 2 etapas y la segunda necesita 24v...k:


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 26, 2009)

Aver si esto te ayuda: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/12a24v/index.htm

k:


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2009)

thebear dijo:


> ....un circuito elevador de tension que pueda elevar la tension de una bateria de auto (12v) a 24v......


Mira esto: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/tengo-12vcc-pero-necesito-mas-12-a-23662/


----------



## thebear (Oct 1, 2009)

gracias cronos por tu aporte si alguien tiene otros circuitos para ver les agradezco...


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 1, 2009)

thebear dijo:


> gracias cronos por tu aporte si alguien tiene otros circuitos para ver les agradezco...


 
De nada!
Fogonazo también propuso algo muy interesante. Pica en el texto azul.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/elevador-tension-12v-18v-18483/#post204890

k:


----------

